# Games for preschool kids with special needs



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

My son is in a preschool for kids with special needs. I am helping plan a Valentines day party and need game ideas. Usually we play balloon games but I just found out a new student is allergic to latex. Any ideas. The kids are ages 3-5, some in wheelchairs and crutches. (Do they make balloons that are latex free?) Ideas I have so far...
Hot potato
bean bag tic-tac-toe

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Blessed Mommy (May 7, 2007)

simon says
card games such as old maid and go fish
board games
I spy
pictionary
They do have gloves that are not made of latex in the medical field. You blow up one of those and use that.
Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

holleegee said:


> My son is in a preschool for kids with special needs. I am helping plan a Valentines day party and need game ideas. Usually we play balloon games but I just found out a new student is allergic to latex. Any ideas. The kids are ages 3-5, some in wheelchairs and crutches. (Do they make balloons that are latex free?) Ideas I have so far...
> Hot potato
> bean bag tic-tac-toe
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Do the physically disabled kids have full range of motion with their arms and hands? That would make a difference to what games you could do. The one thing that I have done with disabled preschoolers is music, so this may or may not be of help to you. You can tune a guitar to play a chord, then get one of those plastic pan/pot scrapers (they sell them in the kitchen section at target for a couple of dollars). Those work GREAT is giant picks for little hands. They get to strum along and make pretty music without knowing anything about music at all. They love that. Simple clapping games work great and need no special equipment. It is the non-mobile version of musical chairs. Have them clap to some music and then stop the music. The last one to stop clapping is "out". Continue until the last child "wins". It is good to have some reward for the kids that get "out" on hand tho- That way nobody gets sad.  Some of what we did was not "party" related.... hmmm... We did stuff like putting basic skills to music (numbers, letters, brushing teeth...) makes it easier for some to remember. Hmmm.... I'll try to see what "party" stuff I can think of/remember. Sorry I wasn't more help. I was only there for one semester (practicum in music therapy in college. They changed every semester.)


----------



## Lolly-Dolly (Nov 30, 2002)

you could have a construction paper heart "target" on the wall and cut some paper "arrows" and put tape on them and have them play cupid "pin the arrow on the heart" game... like pin the tail on the donkey.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

The silver/shiney ballons are made of mylar.


----------

